

Chicago TechStars Meetup tomorrow at Threadless HQ - sachinag
http://tschicagomeetup2009.eventbrite.com/

======
dadagraph
I'd love it if someone would post a comprehensive list of these incubators.

I'm going to be applying to TechStars for there Summer program. I currently
don't have a cofounder, so if anybody has skills (or knows someone that does)
that would complement well with a python and Django developer, please contact
me (my email address is in my profile) and we could start a dialogue.

